# Golf Chat



## cortsongolf (Nov 5, 2006)

I will be hosting golf chat on Thursday nights from 8 to 9 pm ET. You can get to the chat room via my web page Hogan's Secret Bring your stories, questions and suggestions!  

Mike


----------

